# old bicycle shop Raleigh



## Mr.Danny (Feb 27, 2019)

while i try to find my bicycle parts for my restoration of my unknown birth bicycle i found this shop still hav many Raleigh n other vintage bicycle inside his shop wow me after i see this one he told me wanted to sell it MYR 7000  i wish i hav this original white Raleigh


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

That white one is a beauty and ir it’s original it’s very rare


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> That white one is a beauty and ir it’s original it’s very rare



yes i think its very rare coz i only saw black red green bicycle. today i saw white with picture at hand grip


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

Ya i have never in my 6 years of Raleigh research seen a white Raleigh roadster 


Mr.Danny said:


> yes i think its very rare coz i only saw black red green bicycle. today i saw white with picture at hand grip


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Ya i have never in my 6 years of Raleigh research seen a white Raleigh roadster



he want to sell it MYR7000  1.8k usd


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> he want to sell it MYR7000  1.8k usd



Are you saying he wants 1800 $ for it?


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

a lady picture at han grip


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Are you saying he wants 1800 $ for it?



yes 7K MYR = 1.8K USD


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

I noticed that , very interesting and I imagine extremely difficult to find
That’s outrageously expensive


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> I noticed that , very interesting and I imagine extremely difficult to find
> That’s outrageously expensive



i will revisit tomorrow n get more details about it what i know its all part Original Raleigh including hub  mine not


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> i will revisit tomorrow n get more details about it what i know its all part Original Raleigh including hub  mine not



Good luck


----------

